# Well Regarded Peoples Views On Sikhism



## BaljinderS (Mar 13, 2012)

“Sri Guru Granth Sahib is the common religious scripture of all…. Sikhs have been unsuccessful in making the world know about their religious scripture. Today, humanity is in dire need of Guru Granth Sahib’s peaceful and loving message”.

English writer Archer, author of book Sikh Faith






Sir Winston Churchill, former Prime Minister of Britian.
"...British people are highly indebted and obliged to Sikhs for a long time. I know that within this century we needed their help twice and they did..."
Read More






Max Arthur
Macauliffe
"...Unlike the scriptures of other creeds, they (Sikh Scriptures) do not contain love stories or accounts of wars waged for selfish considerations. They contain sublime truths, the study of which cannot but..." 
Read More

http://sikhquotes.org/resources/russell+bertrand.jpg

Bertrand Russell, Philosopher & Mathematician
"...If some lucky men survive the onslaught of the third world war of atomic and hydrogen bombs, then the Sikh religion will be the only..." Read More	






Miss Pearl S. Buck, a Nobel laureate
 "...I have studied the scriptures of the great religions, but I do not find elsewhere the same power of appeal to..."
Read More 






Arnold Toynbee, a historian
"...the Sikh religion and its scriptures, the Guru Granth, will have something special of value to say to the rest of the world..."
Read More






Swami Nitya Nand
 "...During the visit to the Golden temple in Amritsar his soul was so impressed that he became Guru’s devotee. After sojourn in Punjab we went to Hardwar. One day I saw tears in his eyes..."


http://sikhquotes.org/


----------



## Archived_member15 (Mar 13, 2012)

My dear brother Baljinder :whatzpointkudi:
I am in complete agreement with these great and famous people!


----------



## Manni Singh 85 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you Baljinder ji.


----------



## Archived_member15 (Mar 13, 2012)

A fuller version of the quote from Miss Pearl S. Buck, a Nobel laureate who was given a copy of the Gopal Singh translation of the Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji, this is what she said:


<TABLE style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class=cquote align=center><TBODY><TR><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left; PADDING-BOTTOM: 10px; PADDING-LEFT: 10px; PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman',serif; COLOR: rgb(178,183,242); FONT-SIZE: 35px; FONT-WEIGHT: bold; PADDING-TOP: 10px" vAlign=top width=20>“</TD><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 4px; PADDING-LEFT: 10px; PADDING-RIGHT: 10px; PADDING-TOP: 4px" vAlign=top>_I have studied the scriptures of the great religions, but I do not find elsewhere the same power of appeal to the heart and mind as I find here in these volumes. They are compact in spite of their length and are a revelation of the concept of God to the recognition and indeed the insistence upon the practical needs of the human body...This sense of unity is the source of power I find in these volumes. They speak to a person of any religion or of none. They speak for the human heart and the searching mind_.

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

I find this too as a Roman Catholic!


----------

